# Ovarian Drilling & Clomid (after norethistrone)



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

I had OD on 4th of December & gynaecologist has put me on norethistrone & then clomid 50mg I was resistant to a high dose of clomid before the OD has any one got any advice & does anyone know why clomid would work after OD?


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Charlotte,

I was resistant to high dosage clomid, then had ovarian drilling in may. My consultant told me to wait 3 months, so I restarted clomid at 100mg in august and was very lucky and got my bfp 

The ovarian drilling clears the cysts and helps to normalise your hormone levels and so in lots of cases it will increase your sensitivity to the clomid. 

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you Moo i have been given 50mg I was also resistant to a high dose of clomid before & I am currently on CD2 which is my first day of clomid, it's so uplifting to hear of your success best of luck with your pregnancy & thank you for sharing your experience with me as I have not found many people who have had OD done x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck with the clomid Charlotte - wishing you a very very happy 2014!! xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you, you too x


----------

